# The three best looking jet airliners ever built....



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2014)

The Comet, Trident and the VC10!


----------



## stona (Dec 13, 2014)

The VC 10 has always been a favourite of mine since I used to fly with BOAC on them as an 'unaccompanied minor' to Nigeria (Kano or Lagos followed by an internal Nigeria Airways flight to Enugu, the latter usually on the particularly ugly Fokker F 27). I've still got my BOAC Junior Jet Club log book.
The VC 10 wasn't just good looking, it had terrific performance, even by today's standards.

I'd then go Comet and Concorde, but I appreciate that Concorde might be an acquired taste.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## rochie (Dec 13, 2014)

1. VC 10
2. VC 10
3. VC 10


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

1 - Concord
2 - Boeing 747
3 - De Havilland Comet


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2014)

Boeing 747!!?? 

That's like, like......comparing the hunchback of Notredame to....these!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2014)

1 - 737 Southwest always had the best livery.






2 - Comet

3 - Dornier Do-328






Geo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2014)

VC10, Comet, Boeing 707.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

The 747 just had this regal elegance to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> The 747 just had this regal elegance to it.



I agree. I have always loved her. There is a certain elegance and good look to her.

My opinion she still reigns supreme over the skies anyhow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 13, 2014)

I actually like the 747 SP version,kinda racy looking in a Dodge Viper way.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 15, 2014)

I always liked this one:


----------



## Graeme (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, not strictly a jet airliner but an 'awesome' looking machine nonetheless comrade..


----------



## Torch (Dec 15, 2014)

I remember taking some Air France and Air Inter Caravelle flights out of Nice to Paris, man the pilots would love to point that nose in the sky like they were in Mirage fighters.


----------



## pbehn (Dec 15, 2014)

Sadly with modern design they all look pretty much the same I like the VC10 Tristar and 707


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2014)

1. DC-10
2. 747
3. Lockheed Tri-star.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 16, 2014)

fokker tri motor...vintage elegance

boeing b314 clippers....

still love the looks of the concord


----------



## parsifal (Dec 16, 2014)

Always liked the Fokker Friendship


----------



## stona (Dec 16, 2014)

parsifal said:


> Always liked the Fokker Friendship



I flew on a few, it's on my list of ugly birds 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 16, 2014)

obviously the word JET escaped my rational decision making capabilities....except for the concord.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 16, 2014)

Boeing 707
Caravelle
Concorde


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Have to admit, that I had to Google Caravelle, as I had forgot what she looked like! 
She is, was.....a beautiful looking airliner!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Have to admit, that I had to Google Caravelle, as I had forgot what she looked like!
> She is, was.....a beautiful looking airliner!


You could have looked into this thread as I posted a picture of her earlier. 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Too early in the morning, to think logically my son....


----------



## Elmas (Dec 25, 2014)

And what a beautiful and smooth flight Caravelle had! The only noise at landing was a very gentle "clompf......" When Alitalia changed is Caravelles with DC 9s the very first landing I made ( as passenger of course) I was frightened to feel a blow on the tarmac and a sort of "sbarebangbangbang" noise....


----------



## Glider (Dec 25, 2014)

Concorde, VC10 and Tristar


----------



## The Basket (Dec 26, 2014)

Agree with Caravelle and VC10.
Comet was nothing much.
Always liked the Boeing 757,
Concorde of course.
I liked the Soviet jets as they looked very dramatic.
Tu-134 very sharp.


----------

